# Waterfall Top Knot -- Help!



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

Does anyone have any pointers for a Waterfall Top Knot? I don't know if this is the best description but his top knot falls "forward" I've tried putting two bands in but more often than not, it falls forward as opposed to straight up or falling backward. I may get my nerve up to try the Dolce flip but I am not sure if we have enough hair yet. 

Thanks,

Terre & Denne (please get his hair out of my face!)


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Put the bands in from the back. I part the hair in three groups and join them. A single band does not work.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I agree with Sylvia.
Try making sure he is facing away from you when you put the bands in.
Sometimes if they are facing you, you end up with the unicorn look!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

The same happens with Elena. She has a pineapple style top knot! I do the double band or use those scrunchies for kids, that helps - sometimes I use a regular band on the first part and a scrunchies on the back.


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

Sylie said:


> Put the bands in from the back. I part the hair in three groups and join them. A single band does not work.


 Thanks, everyone. Tying the top knot from the back seems like driving on the left side of the road. I will "get it" eventually! :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:

I tried it with multiple bands but not sure I've done it correctly. I need practice. Bath day is tomorrow. Will see if I can get some photos -- good or bad!!!

Terre and Denne


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

Elena is stinkin' cute!






Dominic said:


> The same happens with Elena. She has a pineapple style top knot! I do the double band or use those scrunchies for kids, that helps - sometimes I use a regular band on the first part and a scrunchies on the back.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

rrwtrw said:


> Elena is stinkin' cute!



Thanks. She is a handful of cuteness. 
I don't do their top knot from the back, I do hold the whole top knot then divide it into two sections, it works for my 3 dogs doing it that way. You can divide it into 3 sections if 2 still makes it fall forward.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I do in two sections also Terre, the 1st one from the corners of the eye in a half moon at the back, and then the 2nd one just behind that...If it falls forward, I scootch the back one down a bit pulling the middle piece slightly, which puts the second band a little farther back and holds the hair out of her face 

Hey Carina...how do you get your babies with the adorable little side knots? I kind of get there, but not as cute as yours!


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

Ok, so I played this morning with the top knot technique. The two together still fell forward. Lydia - I will try your technique next! The first photo is with his cute bow. He immediately decided that he needed to re-arrange so I put this darling clip in instead! 

Thanks for all the suggestions and yes, Carina I would love to know your technique too!

Terre and Denne Stinker





lydiatug said:


> I do in two sections also Terre, the 1st one from the corners of the eye in a half moon at the back, and then the 2nd one just behind that...If it falls forward, I scootch the back one down a bit pulling the middle piece slightly, which puts the second band a little farther back and holds the hair out of her face
> 
> Hey Carina...how do you get your babies with the adorable little side knots? I kind of get there, but not as cute as yours!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

He looks very pretty. To clarify: I didn't mean that you need to form the top knot from behind, only that band should be put in starting from the back.

You know, I think that it is just a matter of the length of the hair. I remember when MiMi's top knot always used to fall forward too. Now the hair is about seven inches long. Today she is wearing it braided.


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

Sylie said:


> He looks very pretty. To clarify: I didn't mean that you need to form the top knot from behind, only that band should be put in starting from the back.


 
I bet you would have gotten a pretty good laugh if you could have seen me! :blink::blink::blink:

Thanks!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

rrwtrw said:


> I bet you would have gotten a pretty good laugh if you could have seen me! :blink::blink::blink:
> 
> Thanks!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I'm getting a good laugh imagining it.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

So, in return for the laugh I got, I'm going to give you one. This is MiMi's funniest top knot. I have posted it before, and somebody titled it her "palm tree" hairdo.


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

That is hysterical... In keeping with the "water" theme, this looks like a water fountain! ROFL!




Sylie said:


> So, in return for the laugh I got, I'm going to give you one. This is MiMi's funniest top knot. I have posted it before, and somebody titled it her "palm tree" hairdo.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

You can also fold the hair using a mash paper. It holds really well! That's how Elena's hair is looking right now - she's mad after getting her teeth brushed.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG Elena has such long eyelashes~


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I love the green bone!


----------

